# Old Matchbox kits fo ships



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

*Old Matchbox kits of ships*

Guys, I'm having a hard time remembering what scale the Matchbox kits of ships were. As a boy I would build these straight out of the box, no paint. I do know they were "matchbox" sized, so really small. definitely not the 1/700 scale.
Am I correct in thinking that these were in the 1200 scale? I don't have these anymore, been a long time. I'm looking to find a couple to build for fun.
Anyway, just need a memory jog.
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

A cursory look through the internet showed a few Matchbox naval kits, all 1/700 scale. 1/700 for most navy ships is really quite small, even a Nimitz class carrier is all of maybe 18" and that dwarfs anything WWII.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

No - they were 1/700th scale alright... and although not of the highest 'precision' were often more correct in general shape/scale/proportion than many kits out of Japan in the 1970's.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. I just seem to remember that they were smaller than that. I suppose I should just purchase one and see if the memory comes back. LOL
Thanks for your help.
Chris


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Yes,
1/700 scale.
I have a few still unbuilt.

George


----------

